# Brick wall gaps



## sampbh (Sep 13, 2015)

Looking for suggestions on filling the gap between this brick wall and the plaster wall, as well as the drywall ceiling. Brick was exposed when plaster over it was removed, which created this gap. Hoping to find a simple solution that will paint well. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Why can't you just fill it in with plaster? Isn't that what was there to begin with?


----------



## sampbh (Sep 13, 2015)

I've never worked with it before. Just wasn't sure if that was the best option.


----------



## cgp4312 (Feb 12, 2015)

Or you could put a tare away bead on the edge as tight to the brick as you can and caulk the little gap


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

cgp4312 said:


> Or you could put a tare away bead on the edge as tight to the brick as you can and caulk the little gap


Bingo If you try to use caulk, joint compound, or plaster it will get on the rough brick and will be hard to remove excess and get a straight line.


----------

